# My Madness Hamsters x 9 ' rescues '



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

I know you peeps on here are all for 'rescuing' needy pets and have seen many a thread trying to help some critter in need and a fair few happy endings which always make me smile. So guess it's time to confess...I lost my marbles really went and did it this time. I took on nine Syrains from less than ideal conditions a couple of weeks ago... - insert rant here-

Yep so I have 9 more hamsters, most females and all were potentially pregnant but thankfully there has been no patter of little paws - didn't think there would be personally but still is quite a relief to be right this time. Though I have quite a spare cage collection so was equipped to deal with it should the worst case scenario had happened.

These guys needed some serious handling taming and feeding up and still working with them but they are all are doing really well and enjoying their new lifestyle. All are in basic housing at the moment such as 'Savic Rody' and similar size cages, but even so is a big step up onto the housing ladder for them. Don't believe they have ever known the comforts of bedding toys wheels and a clean cage before they came here really.

Will be starting the search for forever pet homes for some soon.
The males have come along faster than the girls, but am sure most if not all will get there with time.

I also know better than to post a thread without photos...
so here's the 'Madness Hamsters'

LADS...










A poor picture yes but check out that heart shaped butt print !?!



















GIRLS


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww well done you! Thats an epic rescue!

I love the second to last female with the zig zag pattern on her back, I think you should call her Ziggy :thumbup:

Hope you manage to find homes for them soon, i'd love to take one but no room at the inn  

keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww well done Myth! they are all beautiful!

p.s. Cracker, Joke and Minx the mice are all doing wonderfully :thumbup:


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

If only i'd seen this post a few hours ago.
I've been looking for a female Syrian for ages and I had to go and buy one today.
Well done for rescuing them though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww lovely hamsters. And very lucky hamsters!! Well done you!! A further congratulations on handling meal worms :scared:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

They are all absolutely gorgeous I don't think you will have any trouble finding homes for them I am very tempted myself  I love the pic of the one standing on her back feet what a cute little face :001_wub: and the one of the "heart bum print" :lol::lol:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

They're all adorable :001_wub:

Especially these two

















Have you found any homes for them all yet?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are all adorable!
well done for rescuing them!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

lady sol said:


> they're all adorable :001_wub:
> 
> Especially these two
> 
> ...


Which two ? :lol:

They're all pretty cute in their own way.
Just started looking really, has taken a couple of weeks to win round the lads. 
Girls are coming around but will take a bit longer methinks. 
None are aggressive or anything just understandably cautious and skitty/bouncy.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

are these the ones that were kept in a rotastack cage and had an adult and babies in with them from derby area advertised on preloved for £30 manda?


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

blade100 said:


> are these the ones that were kept in a rotastack cage and had an adult and babies in with them from derby area advertised on preloved for £30 manda?


No I managed to hit the back button on that one. :mellow:
These are from the rep. forum.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Which two ?


The second and fifth girls, the pics show up on my computer 

They're all really cute though


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Just incase anyone has any room left...
These guys are now searching for nice homes, others will be looking soon as they're ready.
:001_cool:

Syrian Hamsters Seeking Loving Pet Homes - Derby - Hamster Central


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorgeous boys! Hope they find great homes soon! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Myth said:


> Just incase anyone has any room left...
> These guys are now searching for nice homes, others will be looking soon as they're ready.
> :001_cool:
> 
> Syrian Hamsters Seeking Loving Pet Homes - Derby - Hamster Central


just seen him on preloved too.
wicsh i could help, hes adorable 

good luck with the rehomes though!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What lovely guys and gals.... 

And no I am not having anymore.. 

You've done a great thing there.. xxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Where abouts are you?

I'm hamsterless now after Baileys's death and am VERY tempted.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Uhhhh, they're all adorable, but the last two are GORGEOUS... wish I was there in the UK  

But since I am not, all I could do is say: well done on the rescue job, amazingly kind thing to do, and best of luck re-homing those cuties 
:thumbup:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> I'm hamsterless now after Baileys's death and am VERY tempted.


Hellos, sorry to hear you're hamsterless.
I'm in Derby, not too far from the train station.



I think I've just about cracked one of the Golden girls and making good progress with zigzag banded lady too


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well done for rescuing them they are gorgeous:thumbup:...hope they all find loving homes soon im sure you wont have any trouble


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Thought I'd update with some good news...
'Rog' the heart butt and 'Trick' one of the Golden banded girls both found new homes over the weekend... 

:thumbup:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Majority of these guys (or rather girls) are still here.
All are different critters now to what they were.
Took some new pics today so thought may as share here too...

NAF (not a female...)










Zig Zag Banded girly



















Dot Dot Dot pretty Banded girly



















Nameless Golden girl


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I am incredibly tempted by Zigzig :blushing:

*looks over at the cages vacated over the past week*


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Good on you taking on such a lot of rescues - that certainly must've taken a lot of bravery, let alone the amount of work you've done getting them used to handling! :thumbup:



Verbatim said:


> I love the second to last female with the zig zag pattern on her back, I think you should call her Ziggy :thumbup:


If she was a boy, my vote would definitely be for naming her 'Harry Potter.'


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww I love the one with the 3 blobs so much, hope you find good homes for them soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I am incredibly tempted by Zigzig :blushing:
> 
> *looks over at the cages vacated over the past week*


**** TEMPTS WITH THE PRETTY PRETTY HAMSTER *** *

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well more seriously she's looking for a home. 
These guys are on just about every ad site out there.
(though sane people seem few and far between at the moment when it comes to enquiries) 
Both Bandeds are nice chunky girls, bigger than the Goldens. 
She is still a cautious thing but in no way aggressive. 
Best way I can describe is 'a go-slow' ham ?? 
So long as she knows your intentions and you 'scoop up' rather than try and pick up one handed...
she's happy to venture out for a sniff around and gentle strokes. 
Will make nice pet for someone given a chance.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Well that's Zig-Zag off gone off to a good home today. :thumbup:

3 of these girls still looking for homes.
Some new pics from today here...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/140288-3-x-female-syrian-hamsters-derby.html#post2090377

('cause after someone left they all woke up... :lol

.
.
.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Your doing a great job..


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Myth said:


> Well that's Zig-Zag off gone off to a good home today. :thumbup:
> 
> 3 of these girls still looking for homes.
> Some new pics from today here...
> ...


Zigzag fell asleep on the way home. Woke up briefly, looked at me and the new cage and promptly went back to bed again. I'll move her across when she's fully awake.

Was nice to meet you and stroke the baby mice (very cute). It's nice to meet someone else with a rodent room, my family all think one hamster is enough. Good luck finding homes for all the others.


----------

